# [SOLVED] GTA San Andreas crashes on startup



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

Well.. I had to get a clean install of Windows 7. I installed the game, but it gets to the point just before the menu pops up, and then it crashes.

It worked on XP, though. 


Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	gta_sa.exe
Application Version:	0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	427101ca
Fault Module Name:	gta_sa.exe
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	427101ca
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	000dd5a3
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	5146
Additional Information 1:	d68b
Additional Information 2:	d68bd3b8282f5e72182bbd7e42e4d6c7
Additional Information 3:	6c49
Additional Information 4:	6c49d494190589b8dc6d7b57ccb74dfb

Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## neko_ceko (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: GTA San Andreas crashes on startup*

Got it to work.

Just reinstalled it and deleted all the filers.

I'm an idiot for not trying that first.


----------



## irti (Feb 18, 2011)

u must download the patch of gta sa from any games website for win7.


----------

